# How many bulbs would you suggest



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a 29 gl planted. I'm in the process of finishing my hood. I have a 2 bulb T8 shop fixture with 1 Zoo Med Flora sun and a Aqueon Floramax. I have another Zoo Med laying around and was going to get a single bulb fixture. Was wondering if I should just go ahead and get another double bulb fixture?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

How many watts are these blubs? and how old are these blubs?


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Brand new 17w ea.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Bump going to buy another fixture tomorrow.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

2-2bulb fixtures would be good. If it turns out to be too much light you can always pop out one bulb.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

RonB said:


> I have a 29 gl planted. I'm in the process of finishing my hood. I have a 2 bulb T8 shop fixture with 1 Zoo Med Flora sun and a Aqueon Floramax. I have another Zoo Med laying around and was going to get a single bulb fixture. Was wondering if I should just go ahead and get another double bulb fixture?


Hello Ron...

Sorry, you threw me a curve in the thread, dude. Anyway, I'm "old school" when it comes to lighting, so I still use the "watts per gallon rule". It makes the most sense to me.

Lighting is pretty simple. If you can get your watts per gallon of tank volume close to 2, then you'll be able to grow most aquatic plants. Provided, you give the plants proper food and a lot of clean, treated water.

I'm no authority, but if you have around 60 watts of light you'll be fine. Ideally, you want 6500 K bulbs. These come closest to natural daylight at 5500 K. I use them in my planted tanks and my plants grow very well. T8s will give you good light intensity and distribution.

B


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I was thinking that 3 bulbs give me about the 2 watts. 51 watts total and I figure the 29 gallon had about 25 in it. The 2 Zoo Med Flora say they are 5000K not sure about the others.


----------

